# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Photo hosting question...



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Robert,

Hadn't you mentioned a while back that you hoped to get this option going soon? I was just curious what happened to it. It seems it would make posting much easier for those of us who are unable to go through an intermediate host/web site.

Bert.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Robert,

Hadn't you mentioned a while back that you hoped to get this option going soon? I was just curious what happened to it. It seems it would make posting much easier for those of us who are unable to go through an intermediate host/web site.

Bert.


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

Images might be cost prohibitive for Robert. Text is cheap in terms of bandwidth and web host usually charge in terms of bandwidth. Images are much larger in terms of bandwidth so his host will probably charge much more.

I am curious though. Has Robert mentioned this before?

As an idea, a static IP complements of DSL at the home or office could do the trick. The images would transfer slowly, but it would work. 512k/s is doable via DSL for about $90/month where I am with a static IP. Actually, depending on traffic stats, 512k/s might be more than adequate.

Setting up an ftp server at Roberts home/office would be easy enough. I'm 99% sure that images can be linked that are on an ftp server. Robert would probably need to buy a license for the software though, but it's probably a $50 one time cost.

Just an idea. Sorry for the off topic post all.

------------------------------
Karl's Parts And Construction Journal 
Karl's 125 aquascape


----------



## mm12463 (Mar 5, 2004)

I host my own photos on a cable modem and an old Pentium 450. Since October about 1.2 gigs of bandwidth have been used.

As for programs. If you go open source(free) there are a ton of programs that are very slick and rival any commercial product.

Omg Robert is a Microsoft server. Ewww!









One thing I have mentioned before is talk to your internet provide. Somehow you are getting on-line(unless you only have access at work) chances are you have some persoanl web space that you can toss your photos on. Small but would work for most. And you are paying for it already. Just an idea.

Mike
http://fish.silver-fox.us


----------

